# Perma soaking stones?



## linecooklife (Jan 28, 2015)

Can I leave my bester 500 and suhiro rica 5000 in water all the time or is this bad for them?


----------



## turbochef422 (Jan 28, 2015)

Yes you can. I do and they are great. Just change the water at least 1 time a week or whenever you use them. I have my king 800 and 1200 in there too so I like to put a cap of bleech with the water.


----------



## Asteger (Jan 28, 2015)

turbochef422 said:


> Yes you can. I do and they are great. Just change the water at least 1 time a week or whenever you use them. I have my king 800 and 1200 in there too so I like to put a cap of bleech with the water.



Just curious, as I've bought a Suehiro 5k recently, do you find it performs better the longer it's soaked? I'm not going to perma-soak mine, and am not likely to plan ahead to soak it very long otherwise, so am hoping 5-10 mins would be enough.


----------



## Framingchisel (Jan 28, 2015)

King 800, 1200, Suehiro 5k, and imanichi 8k on perma soak here. Always ready to go to work. These seem to be better for the time in the pool.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 28, 2015)

You're fine.


----------



## Mrmnms (Jan 28, 2015)

Asteger said:


> Just curious, as I've bought a Suehiro 5k recently, do you find it performs better the longer it's soaked? I'm not going to perma-soak mine, and am not likely to plan ahead to soak it very long otherwise, so am hoping 5-10 mins would be enough.



Needs more than 5 or 10 minute ideally. For , me the difference is significant .


----------



## Asteger (Jan 28, 2015)

Mrmnms said:


> Needs more than 5 or 10 minute ideally. For , me the difference is significant .



Thanks for the tip


----------



## CompE (Jan 30, 2015)

IMHO, the Bester 500 needs 3 days to soak, minimum; perma-soaking is the best option. For the Rika 5K, I've never timed it but I've always found that there is a certain point where it's suddenly ready to use. It never seemed to take very long, it's definitely more than 5 minutes, but probably less than 15. I've never thought about perma-soaking that one.


----------



## toddnmd (Jan 30, 2015)

I am perma soaking my Beston 500, Bester 1200, and Arashiyama 6K. Nice to have them ready to go, when needed.


----------



## Asteger (Jan 30, 2015)

toddnmd said:


> I am perma soaking my ... Arashiyama 6K.



Isn't that a no-no with this one?


----------



## daveb (Jan 30, 2015)

CompE said:


> IMHO, the Bester 500 needs 3 days to soak, minimum;.



I let mine soak for 2 years and still didn't like it:eyebrow: The 5K I've let perma soak and I've let it dry than soak to use it. When soak is adequate (20-30 min) it seems about the same. It's never the first stone I use so I dunk it when I start and when I'm ready, it's ready.


----------



## toddnmd (Jan 30, 2015)

Asteger said:


> Isn't that a no-no with this one?



I didn't think so, and I've not experienced any problems. I'm pretty sure seeing some postings that it would be okay with that one as well. But if I'm doing something wrong, I hope someone will tell me!


----------



## Asteger (Jan 30, 2015)

toddnmd said:


> Asteger said:
> 
> 
> > toddnmd said:
> ...



Good news. Just checked and you're safe. I had one that cracked before after soaking, but I think this was due to its drying out too quickly on a hot day, as resinoid stones like it don't release moisture well and can crack if not dried out gently. (Was just surface cracking in the end, though; stone didn't split.) So safe for perma-soaking, or spash-n-go. Others (eg. Chosera) erode when perma-soaked, but not resinoids like Arashiyama.


----------

